
The Long and Epic Journey of LambdaCase (2012) - JoshTriplett
https://unknownparallel.wordpress.com/2012/07/09/the-long-and-epic-journey-of-lambdacase-2/
======
JoshTriplett
And the happy conclusion: LambdaCase did go into GHC 7.6.1.
[https://downloads.haskell.org/~ghc/latest/docs/html/users_gu...](https://downloads.haskell.org/~ghc/latest/docs/html/users_guide/glasgow_exts.html#lambda-
case)

